# Repossessed property and agents



## Keith.M (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

Can you deal directly with the banks or are you obliged to go through an agent?

what qualification does a reputable agent have to show?

Any suggestions who to use for Murcia? And who NOT to use?:behindsofa:

Do the agents collaborate with each other? ie, you only need one agent to access every property? Or do you need to deal with several agents?

Thanks.

Keith


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Most bank properties will be listed by many agents, I don't think you deal directly with the bank at least not initially when viewing anyway.



> what qualification does a reputable agent have to show?


Absolutely nothing.

Can't help with the Murcia region though sorry about that.


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> Most bank properties will be listed by many agents, I don't think you deal directly with the bank at least not initially when viewing anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are in Alicante come October to have a look around and have been sent details of bank repossessions. Am I right in assuming there are extra charges when buying from a bank?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just be aware that bank repossessions are no more guaranteed to be legal than any other property. The same care and due diligence is required.

You are more likely to be able to get a mortgage on a repossession (or so I'm told).


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Agree with Snikpoh , Definitely check the legality , I couldn't believe we didn't find out the repossessed property was illegal until we were in Spain to sign up !

Good Luck in your search


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes you can deal directly with the banks, via their own property websites:

https://www.bbvavivienda.com/
Solvia Inmobiliaria. Casas, Pisos, Locales... en Venta o Alquiler. #1
https://www.haya.es/
Venta de pisos y locales al mejor precio en SERVIHABITAT INMOBILIARIA

and probably several more (although they'll probably use local agents to handle their properties)


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

where abouts in murcia?. i know a couple in the mazarron area.


----------



## marcia burrell (Aug 14, 2015)

You can deal directly with banks for a repo property, or an agent that is affiliated to sell these properties through their agencies.

All agents collaborate in Spain, so it's not necessary to register with all, just need to find someone or a few you will be happy to work with.

Estates agents in Spain are not general regulated like the UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marcia burrell said:


> You can deal directly with banks for a repo property, or an agent that is affiliated to sell these properties through their agencies.
> 
> All agents collaborate in Spain, so it's not necessary to register with all, just need to find someone or a few you will be happy to work with.
> 
> Estates agents in Spain are not general regulated like the UK


Not all collaborate. There are several in my town which don't.


----------

